
The Norton and McAfee site-seal shakedown - itsaidpens
Asking HN - I run a successful ecommerce site and have run across what I perceive to be a &quot;scam&quot; involving antivirus&#x2F;security companies.<p>First, it was Norton Antivirus flagging our site as &quot;dangerous&quot; and throwing up a warning to customers that accessed our site. When we contacted Norton, they suggested we enroll in their trusted site system and place a seal on our site. I escalated, and through a personal contact got our perfectly-safe, SaaS (Shopify) hosted site whitelisted.<p>Now it&#x27;s happened with McAfee and we&#x27;re going through the same process. Has anyone run into this before? I believe it&#x27;s a deliberate sales attempt - there&#x27;s nothing on our site besides normal ad-tracking (Google Analytics, Facebook Pixel, etc).<p>Would love to hear any thoughts on this topic.
======
sarcasmatwork
This might help. Sounds like they are trying to scam you.

Do you have an SSL cert for your domain? Where are you hosting your website?

 _edit_ newer URL: [https://www.goinflow.com/trust-seals-ecommerce-
tests/](https://www.goinflow.com/trust-seals-ecommerce-tests/)

[https://www.howtogeek.com/199240/all-those-seals-of-
approval...](https://www.howtogeek.com/199240/all-those-seals-of-approval-on-
websites-dont-really-mean-anything/)

